# 23yr old irish girl moving to california



## maritabubbles (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,im 23yrs old.Im from Ireland.I have a degree in Intellectual Disability Nursing and i have two years experience. I understand Disability Nurses are not recogised in parts of the USA but im willing to work in any areas with special needs or caring. 
I really want to move to california this summer for approx 1year,maybe more. I have no ties here in Ireland so iv decided that now is the time to go travel and work in USA. 
Does anyone have any advice for me or is there anyone who is in the same stage of life as me?!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're up against a couple of big problems here. First of all, most health care professions are licensed in the US on a state by state basis so to work in something like your field, you need to look into the licensing requirements for California.

Secondly, the state of California is in a financial crisis at the moment, with budget cuts being made even to schools and hospitals. The chances of being sponsored for a job in any form of health care services is pretty remote with established health care workers in real danger of losing their jobs as it is.

Hate to throw cold water on your plans, but this just isn't a good time to be looking for that sort of work, especially in California.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If your prepared to work illegally for little wage then you can head over. Don't bother with the skilled route though based on what you've told us it's not going to happen.

The job situation is just as bad in American than it is in Ireland.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rule of thumb - no medical degrees/certifications are recognized. Start your research here American Nurses Association

Why California? It may be easier for you to make the move to Canada or Australia.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to find an employer who will sponsor you for a work visa BEFORE you can live and work in the US.

With the job situation as it is in the US (high unemployment) and your line of work I don't think this is going to be feasible.

As an Irish National aren't you eligible to try the DV Lottery?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

well, actually, the health care field is exploding with jobs, from what I have seen. So maybe there is a chance for the OP - she just has to work hard towards her goals i.e. get certified, maybe expound a bit more on her education.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you are an RN ..with some advanced experience ..there is a 
chance of an H1B .. 


There are no longer any other nurse visa


----------

